
More Than a Million Pro-Repeal Net Neutrality Comments Were Likely Faked - coldtea
https://medium.com/@jeffykao/more-than-a-million-pro-repeal-net-neutrality-comments-were-likely-faked-e9f0e3ed36a6
======
pulisse
The most telling bit of evidence is the following pattern: _Each sentence in
the faked comments looks like it was generated by a computer program. A mail
merge swapped in a synonym for each term to generate unique-sounding comments.
It was like mad-libs, except for astroturf._

